# Remplacement



## Fanfan (17 Août 2022)

Bonjour...... Du 1er au 21 Août j'ai accueilli un enfant en remplacement de son assistante maternelle...... Est ce que je peux ajouter les 10 % pour les CP et la précarité. Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Griselda (17 Août 2022)

C'est un remplacement, donc un CDD d'autant qu'on a bien une date de début et une date de fin donc oui 
non seulement les PE sont OBLIGES de te payer 10% de CP à la fin du contrat 
+ 10% de précarité sur l'ensemble des salaires (y compris la part CP) 
mais ils doivent également te faire un Certificat de Travail 
et une Attestation POLEmploi. 

Bien entendu ils t'ont bien proposé minimum le même taux horaire que la collègue remplacée car ça aussi c'est une obligation (ils peuvent te payer plus mais pas moins).


----------



## Fanfan (17 Août 2022)

Merci beaucoup Griselda......


----------

